# FOR THE "PHISH HEADS"



## N2TORTS (Oct 19, 2012)

For the aquatic nutz ......here is a groovy round sphere that hangs from the ceiling fish tank made in the 60's , I got this from my father 30 years back ........






and yes ... its time to add some H2o after reviewing the pic~


JD~


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2012)

Since you can add water, then I'm assuming that there must be a hole at the top? For feeding, etc?


----------



## dannel (Oct 19, 2012)

Is there a filter?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 19, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Since you can add water, then I'm assuming that there must be a hole at the top? For feeding, etc?



yuppers .... up at the top in the rear is about a 6 "eliptical hole...and really these wernt the best pics of the tank ...( reminding oneself time to clean  )




dannel said:


> Is there a filter?



yes and heat too!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow, that's really cool!


----------



## LongislandPhan (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like a "Theme From The Bottom" I love it ! < Huge phish phan


----------



## tortadise (Oct 19, 2012)

Thats psychadelic JD.  Definitely looks like its from the land of lizards. Ha


----------



## wellington (Oct 19, 2012)

WOW, narly man, trip back in time poor fish, is it still alive I that dirty thing. Just kidding, it's not too bad Cool bowl though.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 19, 2012)

wellington said:


> WOW, narly man, trip back in time poor fish, is it still alive I that dirty thing. Just kidding, it's not too bad Cool bowl though.


It's actually clean ... just needs H2o...being so hot lately and up near the ceiling.... water evaporates rather quickly . At present there are a couple of tiger barbs , couple molleys and a pleco'. Oh ya .... and some pink minnow type fish ( maybe a tetra of some sort) that has been thru all the moves , disasters and well you name it ......we call that fish " Rambo" ...





tortadise said:


> Thats psychadelic JD.  Definitely looks like its from the land of lizards. Ha



" Well ya know us Old' Hippies .." .....


----------



## dannel (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you just have the one fish in now?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 20, 2012)

dannel said:


> Do you just have the one fish in now?



Nope see above........there is 6 total~:shy:


----------



## dannel (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow! I didn't know there were that many! Now I see how big it is!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Neat!


----------

